# .32 vs .380 for CCW



## Dynamik1

I was reading a recommendation on pocket guns and the author stated his opinion that 9mm was the best choice for a pocket gun and that .32 was preferable over .380. Now I dont know too much about muzzle velocity, penetration depths etc, but I thought a .380 would be preferable over a .32 for a pocket gun.

Ring in with your opinion in the poll and leave comments too please.


----------



## JeffWard

Neither...

9mm minimum


----------



## Guest

You can get a 9MM in almost the same sized pocket pistol as a 380 so the 9MM is what I would choose and that is why I didn't vote for either.


----------



## Dynamik1

Thanks guys. I dont disagree - the new 9mm's are very nice and a first choice for a pocket gun. My question remains about .32 vs .380 as a more effective (between the two) caliber for pocket carry.


----------



## Snowman

I sometimes carry my .380 PPK/S, so I voted .380. For a gun that size, it doesn't make much sense to me to go any lower. Now, I've heard that for some of the smaller guns like the Kel Tec, recoil could be a factor and some prefer the .32 for that reason. 

My $.02


----------



## Mike Barham

I carry a KelTec P3AT as a pocket gun. I don't see how anyone can think a .380 is less effective than a .32. The .380 is bigger, heavier and more powerful. That's like saying a .40 is less effective than a 9mm.

I do grant that the .380 kicks harder in equivalent guns, but it's not like it's a .44 Magnum or anything.

I have yet to see a 9mm as thin and light as my P3AT.


----------



## JeffWard

The PF9 I'm buying later this week comes close enough...

:mrgreen:


----------



## cupsz71

At this stage I use/prefer 9mm, but the wife didn't like the "_recoil_" & my 92FS is a big gun (_I'm looking for a smaller CCW_).... so I picked her up a BERSA in .380 and she luvs it.

I shot it last Fri. You definately have got to use a firm grip & it seems fairly acurate to about 5-8yrd. But I found that any further than that, the .380 gets a little "_wild_" in accuracy downrange.

I'm attributing that it's probably more the small short/fixed barrel on the BERSA and my grip due to my large paws than the actual caliber drawbacks. But I also never had any illusions it would only be used as a "_target_" weapon, since we were shooting Winchester 95grn FMJ target rounds.

The wifey wants it for protection when she gets her CCP, so I picked up some Federal Premium Personal Defense Low Recoil Ammo 90grn JHP, and sofar the .380 seems at this point......to fit the bill.:smt023

AH......good coffee today:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy

I carry the KT-3AT and I have shot it a lot. To me it is the perfect conceal gun. So far as bang for the buck it has it over a .32 anyday of the week. It's what I call a card table gun as you measure it in feet not yards for accuracy. They due recoil with a snap but if your use to the .357 it doesn't take long to get in tune with them.


----------



## Mike Barham

JeffWard said:


> The PF9 I'm buying later this week comes close enough...
> 
> :mrgreen:


I look forward to your report, since there's no way I am blowing $1100 on a Rohrbaugh!


----------



## glock27bill

Ballistics data from Guns & Ammo.

These are at 50 yds, I picked the highest figures.

Also note that barrel length affects velocity.

Max FPS Max Ft Lbs
.32 Auto 934 116
.380 1,153 207
9mm Luger	1,110 342


----------



## Dynamik1

Thanks all!
You confirmed what I THOUGHT to be true - the .380 has better ballistics than the .32.


----------



## Guest

I read what I would characterize as hype about calibers like 22 Mag or 32 ACP and how they are more effective than this or that caliber as they penetrate deeper but frankly I'm always skepitical when the writers advice is contrary to elementary physics. Without getting into the big and slow vrs small and fast debate lets say that big and fast is better than small and fast.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Not really sure how anyone could believe a .32 bullet that weighs less and is going slower can have better terminal ballistics than a .380 bullet that weighs more and is going faster. The dumber-than-average Joe can figure that one out. Hell, if smaller/lighter/slower is better, then I guess a spitwad shot out of a straw will drop someone faster than a .50AE. Good thing my 5th grade teachers didn't think that way or I'd be in jail.


Spitwads can seriously sting though, lol.


----------



## hideit

if one likes to carry only a pocket pistol (i suggest 380) then is it correct to assume that they are usually not in an environment that they need to have a hip holster (bigger gun)?
assuming this is correct then if they do run into trouble wouldn't it stand to be true that the distances involved would be less than 5 yards? 
if so then isn't it possible that the 380 is plenty good enough for such short distances?
near the turn of the century, in the big cities, didn't most 'gentlemen' carry a derringer - even 'cane guns' - in today's technology we can now carry a weapon smaller in size than the derringers and instead of 2 shots we have 7 available!!!


----------



## Ram Rod

It's been years since I had a 380auto, and quite frankly never even looked at a .32 as a SD option. Over the last ten to twelve years, I'd now consider a .380 as a viable alternative again. As for the .32---well, they say something is better than nothing, but if I had to choose, I'd think about going with even the 22lr first. Just my opinion-all ballistics put aside.


----------



## toopercentmlk

An instructor I talk to dailys a .380 PPK and says that he instructs the students planning on carrying .380s to unload at least 4 rounds into the assailant with either hardball or JHPs. This makes sense, I've seen balistics tests for .380 hjps and most have decent expanding qualitys and apparently the Hornady XTP is meant to have a lesser expanstion to aid penetration. The instructor carrys Federal Hydra-shok. I think that's what I'd use in my P230.


----------



## Guest

Mike Barham said:


> I carry a KelTec P3AT as a pocket gun. I don't see how anyone can think a .380 is less effective than a .32. The .380 is bigger, heavier and more powerful. That's like saying a .40 is less effective than a 9mm.
> 
> I do grant that the .380 kicks harder in equivalent guns, but it's not like it's a .44 Magnum or anything.
> 
> I have yet to see a 9mm as thin and light as my P3AT.


Say's it all.


----------



## akr

How many guns can you palm like the Seecamp .32 and put several rds in the BG up close while his eyes are still bugged out? The element of surprise reigns supreme.


----------



## tekhead1219

Mike Barham said:


> I carry a KelTec P3AT as a pocket gun. I don't see how anyone can think a .380 is less effective than a .32. The .380 is bigger, heavier and more powerful. That's like saying a .40 is less effective than a 9mm.
> 
> I do grant that the .380 kicks harder in equivalent guns, but it's not like it's a .44 Magnum or anything.
> 
> I have yet to see a 9mm as thin and light as my P3AT.


+1 with Mike Keltec or LCP


----------



## Marcus99

Dunno if this hread is still active or noit, but from what I've heard the .32 is a great round for a coat gun. I think it's kinda an older round and was more popular in thefirst half of the twentieth century. Story from my grandfather is that his father (my great grandfather) carried a small Beretta .32 in his trench coat during the depression. Back then people would beat you down for a few pennies or so I was told so it was really a matter of personel protection to be carrying. My grandfather actually had that Beretta until he sold it about ten years ago, I sure do wish he kept it though.

.380 is basically a shortened 9mm, correct me if I'm wrong. I'd rather carry a .32 because in my opinion that's an ideal pocket gun round. I see the argument of stopping power, or lack thereof, in choosing a caliber, but any bullet's going to do damage, even a .22 could easily kill someone. Overall I think the .32would be the perfect blend of what you're looking for.


----------



## USAFgsm

Marcus99 said:


> Dunno if this hread is still active or noit, but from what I've heard the .32 is a great round for a coat gun. I think it's kinda an older round and was more popular in thefirst half of the twentieth century. Story from my grandfather is that his father (my great grandfather) carried a small Beretta .32 in his trench coat during the depression. Back then people would beat you down for a few pennies or so I was told so it was really a matter of personel protection to be carrying. My grandfather actually had that Beretta until he sold it about ten years ago, I sure do wish he kept it though.
> 
> .380 is basically a shortened 9mm, correct me if I'm wrong. I'd rather carry a .32 because in my opinion that's an ideal pocket gun round. I see the argument of stopping power, or lack thereof, in choosing a caliber, but any bullet's going to do damage, even a .22 could easily kill someone. Overall I think the .32would be the perfect blend of what you're looking for.


So what makes the .32 the "ideal pocket gun round"? The fact that it has been around longer?


----------



## cidah

I've been debating on this issue myself. For me at least I'm looking more towards the 380.


----------



## JeffWard

Ha Ha...

Now I carry a 380 almost every day... Kel-Tec P-3AT... Things change...

I prefer my XD45C, but it's a little thick for pocket carry...

JW


----------



## jrdavis44

USAFgsm said:


> So what makes the .32 the "ideal pocket gun round"? The fact that it has been around longer?


 Have you look at the 327 fed mag this is a 32 and hit hard.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Seen a 327 first time0 at a gun show last week. Not sure what to think about them.

I have a Bersa 380 that I keep in my pocket or in my truck as a backup. I would much rather have that than a 32. I had had an old smith chambered in 32 and stopped using it simply because the 380 was much better. It's basically a 9x17 and in a light gun it's recoil isn't much to deal with if one is used to the 45 that is always in an IWB attached to me. The 380 is usually between the console and my seat and easier to get to when in the drivers seat and would easily deal with the short range to the other side of the truck. 

It was a simple matter of taking both the 380 and the 32 out and shooting them at equal distances that showed me what was best.


----------



## Marcus99

USAFgsm said:


> So what makes the .32 the "ideal pocket gun round"? The fact that it has been around longer?


The .380 is a shortened 9mm (I could be wrong, but I think that's the case). So if you're gonna get a .380, then you might as well go with a 9mm, and a 9mm isn't really suited for a pocket gun. .32 on the other hand is really designed for a pocket gun, small and compact little round, I believe that was what it was originally produced for too.

Again, I could be wrong, that's just info I've picked up on over the years, not sure if it's true, feel free to correct me on it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Bottom line what ever you get CARRY IT!:smt1099


----------



## gilfo

I voted for the 32 because I carry a Kel Tec P32. But I think you would be better served with a 380.


----------



## khellandros66

I carry a P32, for one its a proven gun with better revision history, two its cheap, three i can put 3 rounds within a 1 in grouping at 15ft.

Bobby


----------



## Willy D

Ofcourse in the world of SD you have the argument of able to kill and able to stop..Logic tells you that the bigger the wound cavity and it's ability to reach vital things versus smaller wounds or less penatration, the bigger deeper is gonna win out in stopping the BG...Then you have the pyschological affect of being shot...You could hit someone with a 22 in the gut or chest and they think "holy smokes, I have been shot. This person has a gun and is gonna kill me" and the person could fall down to the ground or runaway in fear of dying...and you could hit someone COM with .45 acp and they may not immediately stop.....But the odds are with physically being able to stop, bigger deeper wins out..

If ballistics show that a bullet is not going to be able to reach critical organs from a given round, then you have to hope that the psychological part does stop the BG...In the end actually carrying what you have and being able to shoot what you hit where you need to hit is more critical than realizing that your .44 mag is at home in your dresser drawer..

Given the choice here, I would probably opt for the .380 over the .32


----------



## hideit

USAFgsm - 32 was the perfect pocket gun "back in the day"
not now
I still have the 1981(?) article on seecamp trying to do a .380 based on their successful 32 - that was 27 years ago! now with modern computer technology kel-tec and now ruger have good .380's
look at the size of the pocket beretta 22, keltec 32 and 380 
http://www.smallestguns.com/
they are not that much different in size or weight
so if they are almost the same size and weight then go with the 380.
If you have over $1100 then a Rohrbaugh in 9mm is about the size of a 380!!
now where did the 380 come from? As I understand it (correct me if i am wrong) - in Europe citizens used to not be able to own a military caliber for personnal use - thus the "9mm Kurtz" came into being and then sometime along the way became the .380ACP


----------



## drummin man 627

Last spring, I purchased a FEG AP-FN in 32 acp, (looks like a "PP"). A couple of months ago I purchased an old Beretta 84 in .380 acp. 
The FEG is for sale..... Guess which way I voted.


----------



## Martywj

.380 was my choice, but only as a BUG. I wouldn't mind having the Sig P238 or Ruger LCP as a BUG, but not as primary carry. I will stay with .40 cal as primary.


----------



## rocketgeezer

Hi I'm new here, but with the small 9mms that are out now and 380s even small why in the world would you possably trust your life to a 32, my own paper test's at home found the 32 is not even in the running for a serious concealed carry gun, ( I side stack newspaper or magazines and shoot them, a 25 go's in about 2.5 in, a 22 3.5, a 32 about between the two, a 380 6 to 8 inches, a 9mm, 10 to 12 inches 38 special just a bit further than the 9mm, a 357 mag 12 to 15 inches, 40, about the same as the 357, 454 Casull went thru 24inches of paper and thru one side of a block wall, all these test's were backyard stuff and the paper was dry, but I am saying this cause while the little guns are small and conveniant, you better be a dam good shot to stop somebody with one and when there needed most thats not a easy thing to do


----------



## Pat Az

Another vote for going 9mm at the very minimum.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

I just purchased a used smith&wesson 432 PD airweight .32 magnum revolver. I don't know if this thread specified .32 acp or not. The .32 magnum is more powerful than .380 by a small margin from what I've read. I trust it as a defense round. It's a good pocket gun. I usually carry an lcp though. I like whatever caliber happens to be in my pocket. The new sig 238 .380 really has my attention. I might get one.


----------



## falchunt

This is very very simple...

The best pocket gun = THE ONE YOU FEEL GOOD ABOUT SHOOTING.

My CCW instructor and competition shooter has carried since it was legal in our state. He was the first person in my county to have a ccw. He has over 30 handguns that he purchased for ccw. He only uses one. He carries a .357 revovler on his ankle, and carries .38's in it. Why you ask? Because if its not comfortable, you will eventually get tired of wearing it, and at that point it doesn't matter what kind it is. 

His revolver weighs 12 ounces empty and you can barely feel its weight on the ankle. The point is that if you are not comfortable with what you have, it doesn't matter which caliber is better. Both are legitimate rounds that many people carry. My wife doesn't particularly care for the .380 so we will probably be looking at the 32 for her.


----------



## DaveShooter

*Please make mine a 327 in a simply rugged holster*

I have a Ruger 327 sp101 with a Simply Rugged Holster and harness system that I will put up against any 380 cal. The 327 is one awsom cal even loading it with 32 H&R mag shell I would still not be under gunned.
I would take a 9mm over 380 any day or even a E. German- Makarov I would still take over the 380. 380 cost toooo much ammo wise for one thing. Any cal will kill it all goes back to shot placement.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

DaveShooter said:


> I have a Ruger 327 sp101 with a Simply Rugged Holster and harness system that I will put up against any 380 cal. The 327 is one awsom cal even loading it with 32 H&R mag shell I would still not be under gunned.
> I would take a 9mm over 380 any day or even a E. German- Makarov I would still take over the 380. 380 cost toooo much ammo wise for one thing. Any cal will kill it all goes back to shot placement.


I almost bought a Ruger sp101 .327 before I bought my S&W 32 magnum. In the time since I've bought it. I've been able to locate only 2 boxes of .32 mag ammo. And they're not even hollowpoint. I can't imagine how difficult .327 ammo is to find. Oh well, for some reason .32 s&W and .32 long is available everywhere. As big a fan as I am of the .32 mag, I'd like to shoot a .327 mag someday.


----------



## cougartex

I voted for .380 only because 9mm was not an option.


----------



## dondavis3

.380 or bigger for me.

:smt1099


----------



## cluznar

For years the .32 was used by European police and it was also used in more than one Army. Many people have been killed by the .32 acp. A double tap of .32 in center mass is nothing to laugh about. I carry a Bersa Thunder .32 at times and also a Thunder .380 at times. I trust them both.

:watching:


----------



## hideit

this thread is so old the present day question for pocket carry is
380 or 9mm?
pocket 9mms are Sig p290, Kahr CM9, Kimber Solo, Beretta Nano, Sig 938


----------



## Packard

I would take a 9mm over the .380. Or a 340PD over either.

But the Kel-tec in .32 has a place in the world. It is less than 7 ounces. Nothing else comes close.


----------

